# Game 45: Official Houston @ Miami GAME THREAD. 1/30. 12:00 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well we know Yao can put up big numbers against Shaq on national TV, but he's been slumping this season. I think the biggest challenge Houston faces is finding a way to involve Yao in the flow of the offense, because it is obvious JVG loses patience with him once he misses a couple of shots on isolation plays. The good thing about Miami is that SVG will allow Yao to isolate against Shaq on most occassions, and Yao does pretty well in the low block when he has a slower center who won't front him.

Wouldn't be surprised to see Padgett getting more PT tonight, Haslem and Laettner aren't the typical big, strong PF's that give Padgett trouble. We sure could use the help in rebounding, 

Dwayne Wade will limit Sura's playing time, so Wesley and Barry will get more PT once again. I think this is a good thing, since we need to knock down three's to stay in the game.

Not sure what Eddie Jones' status is for tonight, but it will be interesting to see if Shandon Anderson can hang with McGrady if Jones is out. 

JVG needs to keep Yao involved throughout the game, there is no way Houston can win against the Heat if we rely on McGrady's jump shot to keep us close.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Is this game on NBC?

As much as I'm looking forward the Yao/Shaq match-up I am afraid 'cuz Shaq's been playing some of his best ball this yr and Yao's been less than spectacular most of the time. It wouldn't shock me if Yao got himself into foul trouble by trying to play into Shaq's game, but if Yao comes out and does his own thing he should have himself a nice game.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Unfortunately, there hasn't been an NBA game on NBC for quite some time.

The game will be on ABC.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> Unfortunately, there hasn't been an NBA game on NBC for quite some time.
> 
> The game will be on ABC.


Oops that's what I meant, ABC not NBC :shy: 
Anyway good news is I'll be able to catch it then!


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

This game is HUGE in regards to the last 3 games of this road trip...Boston,Philly and Minnesota....3 games that are very winnable,so winning @ MIA will be big. 

I CANT STRESS THIS ENOUGH....GET THE BALL TO YAO. T-mac needs to stop takin bad shoots,and we have to make our 3s (coughTHATMEANSUPADGETTcough). 

We have to find a way to prevent Wade from acting a damn fool against our D...(SURA GET UR HEAD IN THE GAME!) and our rotation has GOT to get better,seriously.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

what the ~~~,Yao 2 fouls already.:no: 
BTW,it's 2am in china now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Meet Udonis Haslem

The Most Underrated Player in the NBA


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> Meet Udonis Haslem
> 
> The Most Underrated Player in the NBA


but we have Sura who is playing like Jordan right now


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

We look so much better when Wesley and Sura are knocking down three's.

Speaking of Jordan, McGrady just had a Jordanesque layup on the baseline.

Yao has been amazing on the offensive boards, and he's doing a great job defending Shaq considering he has 2 fouls.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

We seriously should be leading this one... too many missed shots on easy opportunities.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC+Yao:17 pts
Wade+Shaq:15 pts 
in the 1st half

 :uhoh: 


I gotta sleep now,have fun,guys! (I predict Yao will drop 15-20 pts in the 2nd half  )


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I think it's time to put Wesley and Barry in the backcourt. Miami doesn't mind giving Sura the open shot and he isn't converting.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Miami is pulling away...

Sura has missed 4 wide open treys.

Yao has played great today, much better than McGrady who was really having troubles with his shot selection. I don't think we can blame TMac too much, after all we have gone 4-20 from the 3-point line.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

hopefully Sura isn't out too long.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good game

your 3s didnt drop today

best wishes to bobby sura...his finger looked nasty


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Crap I slept in, missed the game... from the sounds of it this was a game we should've won. Tracy's shooting has been off for the past few games...

But on a side note nice to see that Yao had a better game than Shaq


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> But on a side note nice to see that Yao had a better game than Shaq


Very true, though Shaq only played 27mins due to foul trouble. Yao scored quite a few of his points when Shaq was off.


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> 
> 
> Very true, though Shaq only played 27mins due to foul trouble. Yao scored quite a few of his points when Shaq was off.


Thats what great players usually do. When u get a 2nd unit guy guarding u, u have to take advantage. 

Good that Yao took advantage of that.


----------

